# Replacing brake fluid 2005 T30



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

Can I replace the brake fluid DIY? Or is a scan tool required because of the ABS? It has probably never been changed at 130k km's, so I want to change it. any advice would be great.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can replace the brake fluid without using a scan tool. The first thing to do is turn the ignition switch OFF and disconnect electrical connectors of the ABS actuator and electric unit (control unit), VDC/TCS/ABS control unit or battery cable at the negative terminal before working.

When bleeding the brake system, bleed air from the bleed valves in the following order:
Rear right brake→Front left brake→Rear left brake→Front right brake


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

rogoman said:


> You can replace the brake fluid without using a scan tool. The first thing to do is turn the ignition switch OFF and disconnect electrical connectors of the ABS actuator and electric unit (control unit), VDC/TCS/ABS control unit or battery cable at the negative terminal before working.
> 
> When bleeding the brake system, bleed air from the bleed valves in the following order:
> Rear right brake→Front left brake→Rear left brake→Front right brake


Thanks for the instructions rogoman.
Just finished this today, along with new front brakes, I should have had the rotors turned but that is a bill for the next brake change. For some reason the old fluid was black with a green tint. is that bad?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Black brake fluid with a tint of green means the fluid is very old and dirty. What you're seeing in the green tint is the copper used in the brazing of brake components oxidizing as the brake fluid breaks down.

The rotors should always be either replaced or turned down every time the pads are replaced. During rotor wear, they can develop low spots and warpage so with new pads there may not be full contact until many thousands of miles later. Since you just installed new pads today, you can still cut the rotors.


----------

